# LET'S HUNT SOME DRAGONS! MH World!



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 6, 2018)

MONSTER HUNTER WORLD it's good to have a game come out these days that doesn't need a lot of work to make it playable.

I've been playing this series since ps2 and to psp then to Wii then to 3ds And now its back to console! And man oh man does it look good!
I've been monster hunting for 14 years guys and gals. Ever since I was a wee lad and i got me mother to buy it for me from gamestop. 
Hands down best rpg and I've played them all. 

I'm here to help anyone who needs it as well as team up with other veterans and first time high rankers.

IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT MH IS YET 
LOOK IT UP ON YOUTUBE BUT BE PREPARED TO LEAVE THT PACK OF BEANS IN THE CART A LITTLE LONGER CAUSE YOUR GONNA WANT THIS


----------

